# Anyone know where to buy Conti "Pro Limited" Competition Tubulars?



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone know if its possible to purchase Continental Pro Limited tubulars? I was told that they are hard to get and usually only reserved for pro teams but a few apparently pop up on ebay from time to time. I was wondering if anyone knew of another place that might have them? Thanks!


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

TUBULAR TIRES


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

ergott said:


> TUBULAR TIRES


Thanks for the link but I don't see the "Limited Pro" listed there.


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

Wilier_speed said:


> Thanks for the link but I don't see the "Limited Pro" listed there.


You must be very well connected to get any of those. I'm told by someone who did manage to get a couple that they are numbered by hand. These are the only Conti tubulars which have latex tubes. I was able to get a used Conti tubular from a BMC Team rider but it had a butyl tube in it so not every Conti Pro Team rider gets them either.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Sorry, I saw limited edition.


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

AM999 said:


> You must be very well connected to get any of those. I'm told by someone who did manage to get a couple that they are numbered by hand. These are the only Conti tubulars which have latex tubes. I was able to get a used Conti tubular from a BMC Team rider but it had a butyl tube in it so not every Conti Pro Team rider gets them either.


Thats what I thought  I was able to get some used ones on a used wheelset I just purchased and they are by far the best tires I've ever ridden. No wonder pro's like them so much!


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

If you haven't already checked out Veloflex tires, you might find them to be a fine alternative. Latex tubes and a supple casing. Short of FMB and Dugast, they are the best riding tires out there. Lots of rebadged Veloflex tires in the Spring Classics.

-


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

I haven't tried Veloflex yet but I've ridden Vittoria and I like the Continental tires better basically because I find they grip better in the turns.


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

Wilier_speed said:


> Thats what I thought  I was able to get some used ones on a used wheelset I just purchased and they are by far the best tires I've ever ridden. No wonder pro's like them so much!


Do you know if they have latex tubes ?? You can tell by how much pressure they will lose overnight - typically latex will lose ~ 1 psig per hour. If they have latex tubes you have a great find.


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't believe they are latex since they hold air quite well. But they still feel very fast and they grip like no other tire I've ever used. I'm leaning on corners much more than I ever have with other tires.


----------



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

EBAY--- I picked up a pair of slightly used "Pro Limiteds" 700x25 for $55. The seller was affiliated with HTC-Highroad.


----------



## AM999 (Jan 22, 2007)

WeakSister said:


> EBAY--- I picked up a pair of slightly used "Pro Limiteds" 700x25 for $55. The seller was affiliated with HTC-Highroad.


IIRC that model was used on the cobble stone classics. It would be interesting to know if your tires have latex tubes which will lose ~ 1 psig per hour. You could install on a stretching rim and measure pressure loss overnight if that might be convenient. Nice find.


----------



## Wilier_speed (Jun 1, 2008)

WeakSister said:


> EBAY--- I picked up a pair of slightly used "Pro Limiteds" 700x25 for $55. The seller was affiliated with HTC-Highroad.


Cool. Do you still have the sellers ebay name? Could you pm me the info? Thanks!


----------



## WeakSister (Oct 30, 2009)

AM999 said:


> IIRC that model was used on the cobble stone classics. It would be interesting to know if your tires have latex tubes which will lose ~ 1 psig per hour. You could install on a stretching rim and measure pressure loss overnight if that might be convenient. Nice find.


I haven't mounted them yet, but I pumped them up and they held air for several days, so unfortunately must be butyl (my Vittoria's with latex are flat after 24 hours.)


----------

